# What's my personality type? ExTx?



## sirhcle (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum.
I did a few of the MBTI tests a few years back and I was very ESTJ-like. The descriptions fit me quite well, even down to what my childhood was like. But I've opened up to a range of different experiences and I do feel very different in my mind and how I function socially. 

So I decided to take the tests again and I am getting a mixture of ENTJ, some ESTJ and even ESTP. So I'll try to answer this as close as possible, and hope to hear what you all think. 

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Hi everyone, I'm male, 26 and pretty optimistic/happy person. 
I know that I'm an extroverted thinker, but have problems nailing down the other two. I'm in my 4th year of my PhD, and really wanted to get everything out of the way in 3 years. So I kind of feel a little slow and I don't think I'm as brilliant as I initially thought. But no one who started with my batch has finished either. So I guess an extended version of study might be more realistic than 3 years, but I still do feel bad. :'(




1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

This picture stood out to me: /photos/tomolowc/8485814568/in/explore-2013-02-18
From flickr, can't post links yet D:

It seems really natural. It's a little intimidating. Rather desolate and barren, but it's very fitting to me. As if to say, this what and how life is. It is magnificent.


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

If the car breaks down, then the main priority will be getting to the concert but only if we make it in time, and I'll try to convey this to the group as clearly as possible, to align them with the goal of getting to the concert on time. I would call up both the mechanic and taxi service. Firstly, to the mechanic to see how long it would take to get out there and fix it and then drive to the concert vs the time it would take a taxi to come out, pick us up and get to the concert. If we do take the taxi option, then we can stay somewhere overnight and get the car fixed up on the next day. But I would lean closer to the taxi option because it is difficult to estimate how long it would take a mechanic to identify the problem and fix the car.



3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I'd go to the party. If the driver gets drunk and can't drive home, I'll find my own way home.


4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?


I'd feel a sense of: "wtf is this bullshit?" Tell him/her that he/she is drunk and then explain my version with facts and hypothetical questions involving said morals and beliefs. 


5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?


I would take in this information and question myself as to how it were possible and how it would affect my life. I would weigh up as many memories and experiences I could remember and pitch it against this new value/idea. I would think about it long and hard, and if it makes more sense logically, to deny my old beliefs and take up the new ones then I would. If not, then I would strengthen my old values and beliefs.



6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?


Some important values in my life would be to keep a positive attitude and to learn what to prioritise in life. I believe that if you have a goal you want to achieve and you don't lose sight of it, then you will always be progressing towards it. Even if things are going south, it will always be a learning experience for your next journey. 


7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
I am a pretty enthusiastic person, I get easily excited about things. I grin in awkward situations. I am proud of the things I do. 


b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
I would probably want to be more open to others beliefs and how they live their lives. For e.g. The concept of being a freelance journalist for the rest of my life would probably give me anxiety attacks. 



8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
Generally try to ignore hunches or gut feelings unless I am indifferent of the outcome.


9. a) What activities energize you most?
Playing sports. Playing games (somewhat competitively). When I'm with friends hanging out, I get louder and louder. And there are times that I feel I need to be doing something with someone day after day or I will feel bad and unproductive. 


b) What activities drain you most? Why? 
Doing nothing all day and sitting by myself usually drains me the most. The feeling of doing nothing to improve myself on a daily basis is the worst, I think. I'm not sure if it's actually draining me, but it makes me feel lazy and unproductive thus having the effect of seeming drained....



10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I like to joke around and ocassionally tease my friends or provoke them. But sometimes I am a little insensitive and I know that I am sometimes insensitive to other peoples feelings. This makes me really self-aware, and boxes me in so that I am unable to express myself in fear of alienating or hurting someone else. It saps away my self-confidence and makes it hard for decision making/leadership/justice and things just fall apart. So I think it would be really effective if I could be more in tune with other peoples feelings. Although I still think that mind-reading would be a better super power than empathy for me. 



Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## sirhcle (Feb 20, 2013)

So I did a bunch of research, looking closely at the different groups. I tried to understand cognitive processes and definitely believe I am Te, but different quizzes will toss me up as TeNi, TeSi or inconclusive. Didn't really help too much, but does give me a better understanding of the groups. 

I then found a link to the Big5/SLOAN indirect test and got:


Extroversion (E/I) |||||||||||||| 52%
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||| 64%
Orderliness (J/P) |||||||||||||||| 66%
Friendliness (F/T) |||||||||||| 46%
Openmindedness (N/S) |||||||||||||| 56%


The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:


Extroversion results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, optimistic, sociable and affectionate.
Emotional Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, unemotional but possibly too unobservant of your feelings.
Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are organized, reliable, neat, and ambitious but possibly not very spontaneous and fun.
Friendliness results were medium which suggests you are moderately good natured, trusting, and helpful.
Openmindedness results were moderately high which suggests you are creative, original, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.
Overall (of the Big 5 factors), you scored highest on Orderliness and lowest on Extroversion. 
(*more info on your type can be seen via the hyperlinks above and below)


Your Big 5/SLOAN type is SCOEI
Your Jung type is most likely ENTJ (a[n] emotionally stable version of the type)


I realise that the only difference between ESTJ and ENTJ's with the Big 5 to Jung correlations is between the last trait being Inquisitor (ENTJ) vs Non-Curious (ESTJ). And I really can't imagine myself being non-curious about learning, as I'm always reading non-fiction, self-help, watching ted talks and wanted to do a PhD so I can learn more!

Not sure how well the comparison between the correlations are however.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

You're in really great shape mentally, congratulations. I'm honestly not used to typing healthy and well-adjusted people. As for Global 5... it's awesome and useful, but it shows expression, not preference, when translated into cognitive functions. It's not a system to be used to figure out such a small divide between the expression of Inquisitive/Non

Definetly ExTJ, might be ESTJ> ENTJ. If you could answer a few questions to help me out here, that'd be awesome.

Do you crave stability? 
Do you keep your workspace tidy? Why? 
When thinking through a problem, do you work through it linearly, or do you just sort of "figure out" the correct solution?
Explain to me your religious or political views, and why you believe in them.
You mentioned considering the precedent to work through to a new belief, is this a thought process common to you?


----------



## sirhcle (Feb 20, 2013)

Yay! More questions.  

Do you crave stability? 
I think this is difficult to answer. I dislike routine as I get bored easily, but I would hate to not have anything planned either. I am supposed to be in lab between 9am-5pm, but I prefer to work at night for other reasons and I find myself sleeping and working at irregular hours of the day. If anything comes up, then I will just work around it. 

I would prefer to function in a healthy state of mind. If I had conflicts in relationships/friendships that really affected my progress in work or leisure, I would try and resolve the situation as soon as possible, as it would be inefficient to carry out day-to-day tasks with my head full of problems. 

Do you keep your workspace tidy? Why? 
I had this obsession that I needed my desk and room to be clean to study for exams. So before I would begin extensive cramming, I would spend a day to clean everything. 
My desk at home and work are both cluttered save for the area below and above my keyboard, as I need to write from time to time.  My lab bench is organised such that pure substances are on the right and mixed substances are on the left, but I can't seem to get into a habit of putting them back directly after use. I'll however clean everything once the project is over, so every half a year or so. 

When thinking through a problem, do you work through it linearly, or do you just sort of "figure out" the correct solution?
I would say linear. For complex problems, I would need logical progression to deduce the answer. For everyday tasks and things like that with multiple methods, I will consider some efficient methods and pick the best one.


Explain to me your religious or political views, and why you believe in them.
My parents are both buddhist, I went to a Catholic primary and secondary school, but I am atheist. I won't pressure others into taking my view, but I will hold up an argument if Gods fanclubs come calling. They can believe whatever they want. A persons integrity and morals shouldn't be judged on what they believe in, rather how they put their beliefs into practise. If you're doing good because you're scared of going to hell, then that's great. If you're doing good because you care for people, then that's even better. For my own views, I don't think there's surmountable evidence for either side to conclude how biogenesis began, however I believe the scientific explanations are more convincing than the concept of an omnipresent being creating our world and humans in the image of himself, or that the world is 6000 years old. I'm also a biochemist/molecular biologist, so there might be some bias in that.

On political views, I'm not too concerned on most things because I trust that whoever is in power will act within the best of his/her ability. As for political interests, if it doesn't concern me - then I don't see a point in wasting time about arguing whether or not gays should or could get married. 


You mentioned considering the precedent to work through to a new belief, is this a thought process common to you?
I was raised by my parents to be very traditional. Study hard, work hard, get money. Marry a loving wife, have kids, settle down, buy house. Law abiding citizen, work for the system and the system will work for you. Most my friends from high school were engineers and they have fairly common beliefs. As I've socialised with more people, it's common to see people who have kids out of wedlock. Are abortions a good thing? What are the pros of being married? 

And rather than taking what my parents and what traditional views have just spoon fed me, I'd rather make my own decisions on these things, as it's my life that I'm living and no one elses. So for example, on the issue of casual sex, 5 years ago I would have thought that it were immoral and anyone who indulged in it were promiscuous sluts to - present day - if both people enjoy it and there's no transmission of diseases, then no one gets hurt and everyone wins. Totally fine with me.

We have everyday arguments about whose who in what movies or the original name of a chocolate bar and these would be settled by pulling out a phone and searching wikipedia. These beliefs are more readily changeable. 


I hope I've answered the questions properly, I tend to ramble a tad.  Hope this all helps.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say ESTJ.


----------



## sirhcle (Feb 20, 2013)

There's an overwhelming amount of tests out there, just had this one done. It was the Keys 2 Cognition test:

Thought it was pretty funny.  


Your Cognitive Development Profile
The forty-eight questions you rated earlier tap into the eight cognitive processes. Some questions tapped into basic or developed use of a process used by itself, while other questions tapped into use of multiple processes at once. The profile below is based on your responses. The number of squares indicate strength of response. The equivalent numeric is shown in parentheses along with likely level of development.


Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************** (38.6)
excellent use
introverted Sensing (Si) ******************************** (32.4)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *************** (15.3)
unused
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *************************** (27.5)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************** (34.5)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************** (29.3)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *********************** (23.4)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************************** (39.6)
excellent use
Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ISFP


Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Feeling (Fi): Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.


Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Sensing (Se): Immersing in the present context. Responding naturally to everything tangible you detect through your senses. Checking with what your gut instincts say. Testing limits and take risks for big rewards.


If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ESFP, or ISTP


----------



## Kaboosh (Feb 14, 2013)

sirhcle said:


> You mentioned considering the precedent to work through to a new belief, is this a thought process common to you?
> I was raised by my parents to be very traditional. Study hard, work hard, get money. Marry a loving wife, have kids, settle down, buy house. Law abiding citizen, work for the system and the system will work for you. Most my friends from high school were engineers and they have fairly common beliefs. As I've socialised with more people, it's common to see people who have kids out of wedlock. Are abortions a good thing? What are the pros of being married?
> 
> And rather than taking what my parents and what traditional views have just spoon fed me, I'd rather make my own decisions on these things, as it's my life that I'm living and no one elses. So for example, on the issue of casual sex, 5 years ago I would have thought that it were immoral and anyone who indulged in it were promiscuous sluts to - present day - if both people enjoy it and there's no transmission of diseases, then no one gets hurt and everyone wins. Totally fine with me.
> ...


It´s quite certain that you´re an ETJ, as you said yourself. Being an ESTJ or an S-type in general isn´t about being conservative, uncreative or only believing what you´re told to. It´s more about how you´re mind processes things while the what is still up to yourself and highly individual. So you shouldn´t relate too much on type descriptions.
So we´re thinking about ESTJ or ENTJ, that means we´re trying to settle down what you´re auxiliary function is and it is either introverted intuition (Ni) or introverted sensing (Si). Number 5 in your questionnaire suggests Si as you pretty well describe what Si does: It collects sensory data and stores it and whenever it comes to new experiences Si compares those new ones to the old. Si also saves the feelings which are connected to the experiences what often influences the Si user to stick to those things he felt good about before. 
So you´re dominant function is of course still Te what would make Si only supportive but I also get the general impression that you use Si, so my guess is also: ESTJ.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Still borderline on this, but I'm going with ESTJ+Tert/Inf development.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, definite Te and Si from your answer to question 5 (referencing a subjective experience in order to make a decision about the present action).


----------

